

Ask HN: Favourite hacker food? - superted

What food gets your hacking going? Any special dish that gets you all creative and ready to crank those MVP:s out?<p>... and yes, Ramen Noodles is a perfectly viable answer :)
======
mhd
Pork gyro with spätzle. Both are sold in every supermarket here in Germany and
taste good enough even without additional spices -- easy to make in a skillet,
and enough to last you for several meals (and the pork ain't even that fat,
about 8%).

Don't know whether that gets me going, but at least it doesn't hinder me too
much, as I can just warm it up whenever I'm hungry, and just eat it with a
fork at the desk. Good for those days when I don't want to be too distracted
but want something warm and meaty. If that isn't necessary, I'm going with
rolls and cold cuts -- or cherries and bananas. (I'm weaning myself of cookies
a bit. Not good hacker food, as it's too easy to finish a package…)

------
rcfox
Perogies and peas. Not so much because it makes me creative, but because it's
just about the fastest thing I can make which isn't terrible for me. I boil
the perogies and the peas together for ~5 minutes, and they're done. Cleanup
is as simple as rubbing a sponge on a practically-already-clean pot.

You could substitute other vegetables, but I've found that of the frozen
vegetables at my grocery store, peas taste the best. Also, peas tend to have
more nutritional value than corn.

------
robfitz
A big steak with stir fried veggies, some grilled pineapple, a loaf of french
bread, and a nice beer.

Starving yourself or eating low energy bullshit is not productive =/

------
jpmc
Not a food but drinking Yerba Mate gets me in the zone.

------
michaeldhopkins
I eat a lot of things dipped in tzatziki sauce, mostly pitas.

------
FrankieGunzz
Cold Pizza!!! although its usually anything within reach...

~~~
superted
I thought I was the only one. Pizza is almost better the day after!

------
Finbarr
Gammon steak with fried eggs and pineapple rings. Divine!

------
geuis
Edamame. Very tasty and nutritious,
[http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-
vegetable...](http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-
products/9873/2)

